

UTF-8 in China - freedrull
http://osdir.com/ml/haskell-cafe@haskell.org/2010-08/msg01013.html

======
noibl
Source: [http://www.haskell.org/pipermail/haskell-
cafe/2010-August/08...](http://www.haskell.org/pipermail/haskell-
cafe/2010-August/082254.html)

